# Kingsford® Charcoal Kaddy™



## Greg Rempe (Mar 4, 2005)

Saw this on line...looks neat!

Link


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Bruce found that same Kaddy at Target for 9 bucks yesterday.     Shop around :-D


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 4, 2005)

Greg thanks for sharing that, I'm gonna get one!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

That's what he told me last night..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 4, 2005)

Brian H said:
			
		

> Bill, Are you serious?



Let me guess you already bought the one for $19.99??  Plus S&H?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

He also said that it comes with a 20# bag of Kingsford in it.  What a deal!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Here's the transcript from last night..

bisso850 (8:30:50 PM): AND, I'm at Target today with Megan getting her some school supplies so I figure I'll check out the BBQ supplies while I'm there, and there it is.... a Kingsford BBQ Caddy...a heavy duty plastic charcoal container with pour lid and a 20lb bag of briquettes inside.....$9
wbhays (8:31:30 PM): Damn!!!  What a steal, I mean deal!! 
bisso850 (8:32:31 PM): probably a little taller than knee high, nice large handle opposite the pour spout. Gonna be cool. Now if it would only warm up a little.:-w


----------



## Finney (Mar 4, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> Here's the transcript from last night..



  :?  :smt102


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey people, I almost couldn't believe the price either, but I had that $9 and some change, a car window washy thingy the wife wanted, $10 and some change; and four two packs of pens for my daughter, $2.69ea; that's a little over $31 plus tax, it came to $33 and some change I gave her two 20's.

Honest guys that was the price....  

Whats up with these blue friggin' emoticons????????????


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 4, 2005)

phbb upgraded!

Great deal on that charcoal container...makes me wanna shoot the other ad I saw today!! :gib:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 4, 2005)

Target....here I come!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

I wonder what it would cost from the manufatcure :badgrin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 4, 2005)

Target in Manassas doesn't have them!  Gonna check the Target in Gainesville!


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 5, 2005)

Ok folks, I have a confession to make, I was half right about the price. It bothered me most of the day about this price thing so I went back to the store and checked. Under the Kingsford Kaddy on the shelf there is a price sticker for $9.99. So I left the store feeling that much better, so then I came home and checked the garbage bag in which I threw the reciept in, found it, and it rang up $14.99 on the reciept. So I guess I paid $14.99 but I swore to the $9.99 because I knew that's what was on the shelf.

Sorry for any confusion, I apologize!! My Bad, 20 lashes with a wet BBQ mop for me. :getbtw:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 5, 2005)

Bruce, it's an honest mistake!  No harm no foul!  Doesn't  matter what they cost cause my store doesn't have them!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 5, 2005)

Seems these things are harder to get than VD


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks Brian,

With regard to your questions above, I think you could do either, put the bag in or dump it in. Personally, though I think it would be difficult to get a bag of charcoal in the thing. It's pretty rigid platic and it might take some bag manipulation to get it to fit in there. I would think it would be easier to just dump the briquettes in the Kaddy and get on with your life.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

Got mine!


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 5, 2005)

Now if I could only find a Kaddy to drag my golf clubs around the course this year. :badgrin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 5, 2005)

> Larry, isn't Gainesville CLOSER to you than Manassas? Oooh! I'll be out in Haymarket tomorrow and with any luck I'll be able to swing by that SUPER Target... hee hee hee



Yep but my wife works in Manassas and I asked her to stop by Target on her way home yesterday.  Not sure if you've been in the Gainesville/Haymarket area in awhile but boy oh' boy has it changed!  Not the "Country" anymore!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 5, 2005)

Picked mine up this afternoon. $14.99 in NY (of course) with a 20 lb. bag.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

Mines 437 ~ They're going fast!!


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2005)

Went to two Target stores last night... both had the Kingsford 'Keepers'.  $14.99  :|


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 9, 2005)

Well, if no one else is going to offer...Susan, I was at my Target yestrday and they had several...do you want me to ship one down to you?  Just let me know!


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2005)

Wouldn't be much of a deal once you pay for shipping.  :? 
That's why I didn't offer.  That and the fact that I don't have UPS (or whoever) coming to my house to pickup cheap Chinese made knives.   :-D


----------



## Texana (Mar 9, 2005)

Acadamey Sports store here in Houston has plenty of them ... for about 10 bucks each ... I think thats what I paid for mine.


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2005)

Ten Bucks!!!  I wonder if Bass Pro Shops has them for that.  A lot of their prices seem to be comparable.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 10, 2005)

You guys will buy just about anything, won't you?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 11, 2005)

It does hold the 20 lber,mine came with one in it. As soon as I use that one up I'll insert my big 24 lber! :-D


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 12, 2005)

I can't believe this topic spawned 4 pages!! :ack:  :faint:


----------



## john pen (Mar 12, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I can't believe this topic spawned 4 pages!! :ack:  :faint:



LOL..5 now and it hasn't even drifted off topic..we'll..till now


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 12, 2005)

Here ya go!! I'm just tryin to get to 700!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2006)

bige1 said:
			
		

> is this still available?


I believe so ~ I just picked a 2nd one up about 2 months ago..


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 19, 2006)

In helps to bring the post up on this thread, I have had mine for a couple of months.  Love it and works great.  I didn't know it was such a secret or I would have posted on it earlier.

Just the monkey in me, I guess.


----------

